# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Radionice za učenike protiv vršnjačkog nasilja- PSIHOLOŠKI CENTAR TESA

## tanjads

Poštovani roditelji,  Čast nam je pozvati Vas i Vašu djecu na sudjelovanje u projektu  
„Ruka podrške“
  Projekt "Ruka podrške" u organizaciji Psihološkog centra TESA i namijenjen je prevenciji bullinga-vršnjačkog nasilja kroz nekoliko projektnih aktivnosti. U školama provodimo edukaciju stručnjaka koji rade s djecom i adolescentima – učiteljima, nastavnicima i stručnim suradnicima, kao i edukaciju učenika u razrednim odjelima. 
Glavni cilj projekta je doprinos smanjivanju nasilja među učenicima, te povećanje sigurnosti i dobrih odnosa. 
 Poseban dio projekta usmjeren je na učenike koji su pod povećanim rizikom- potencijalne ili stvarne žrtve vršnjačkog nasilja. Iz škole će se oformiti skupina od maksimalno 10-15 učenika s kojima bi stručnjaci Psihološkog centra Tesa, psiholozi s puno iskustva u radu s djecom i dodatnom psihoterapijskom edukacijom, radili na razvijanju zaštitnih činbenika.  Kroz 6 dvosatnih radionica radit ćemo u skupini na:  JAČANJU SAMOPOUZDANJA I SAMOPOŠTOVANJA,  JAČANJU ASERTIVNOSTI,  VJEŽBANJU NENESILNOG RJEŠAVANJA SUKOBA   I VJEŽBANJU SOCIJALNIH I KOMUNIKACIJSKIH VJEŠTINA  Radionice obuhvaćaju teorijski i praktični dio. Dok se u teorijskom sudionici upoznaju sa tehnikama i mogućnostima, u praktičnom vježbaju primjenu stečenih znanja u rješavanju konkretnih problema u odnosima s vršnjacima. Rad je interaktivan – kroz vježbe, igranje uloga, demonstraciju, diskusiju, …    Radionice će se u prostoru Psihološkog centra Tesa, subotama. Predviđeno je sudjelovanje učenika od 5. do 8.og razreda. Početak ciklusa, odnosno prva radionica održat će se u subotu 30. listopada 2010. godine, s početkom u 11,30 sati. O točnom vremenu održavanja radionica će prijavljeni biti pravodobno obaviješteni - telefonski će ih kontaktirati voditeljica projekta nakon prijave. Termini ostalih radionica će biti određeni na prvom sastanku.

Programom su predviđene i individualno savjetovanje i telefonsko savjetovanje za dio zainteresiranih polaznika i/ili roditelja.  Kreatori i provoditelji programa su stručnjaci – psiholozi Psihološkog centra TESA s bogatim iskustvom u edukacijama i savjetodavnom radu s odraslima, djecom i mladima. Centar djeluje već 19 godina, te je proveo niz projekata individualnog i grupnog rada s mladima, s njihovim roditeljima i kolegama srodnih službi (psiholozima, pomagačkim službama..).    Voditeljica projekta - Tanja Dejanović Šagadin, prof. psihologije  
Ciklus radionica vode psihologinje i geštalt psihoterapeutkinje. 
Projekt je financiran u protekle dvije šk. godine od strane Ministarstva znanosti, obrazovanja i športa, a u ovoj od strane Ministarstva obitelji, branitelja i međugeneracijske solidarnosti. 

Sudjelovanje u projektu (radionice, savjetovanje) je besplatno za učenike i roditelje. 
 Za sve informacije možete kontaktirati voditeljicu projekta: Tanja Dejanović Šagadin (psiho.centar@tesa.hr ili na mob:091 549 40 23)

----------


## Peterlin

Odlična informacija! 

Pamtim ovo za iduću godinu, još smo ispod dobne granice.

----------


## tanjads

Obično ide jedna grupa u proljeće i jedna u jesen (bar je do sad bilo tako).

----------


## Iz pera tate

Super za trud i i inicijativu.
Kakvi su rezultati postignuti u prijašnjim radionicama?
Sveukupno je 10-15 polaznika, iz raznih škola?

----------


## ivana zg

a djeca vrtičke dobi?

----------


## tanjads

> Super za trud i i inicijativu.
> Kakvi su rezultati postignuti u prijašnjim radionicama?
> Sveukupno je 10-15 polaznika, iz raznih škola?


Da, iz raznih škola -namjerno, da se upoznaju i šire svoju socijalnu mrežu. Za učenike viših razreda OŠ.
U ožujku nam kreće jedna grupa - 7. i 8. razred  OŠ i 1. razred srednjih škola. Grupa je već puna, nadamo se još jednoj tijekom proljeća.
Nemamo grupe za vrtićance. Vrtići u Zg su tako dobro ekipirani da bi to morali raditi i sami.

----------


## tanjads

Što se tiče rezultata - za sad ih je još malo, pa nismo objedinjavali rezultate iz više grupa - to baš sad planiramo napraviti (zvršile su već 4 grupe), no u zadnjoj grupi smo dobili statistički značajnu razliku na samopouzdanju (prije i poslije ciklusa) što je super, osobito jer je to mali broj. To odgovara onom što dobijemo kao povratnu informaciju od njih i roditelja- da isprobavaju naučene strategije, ne povlače se odmah.

----------


## tanjads

> Poštovani roditelji,  Čast nam je pozvati Vas i Vašu djecu na sudjelovanje u projektu  
> „Ruka podrške“
>   Projekt "Ruka podrške" u organizaciji Psihološkog centra TESA i namijenjen je prevenciji bullinga-vršnjačkog nasilja kroz nekoliko projektnih aktivnosti. U školama provodimo edukaciju stručnjaka koji rade s djecom i adolescentima – učiteljima, nastavnicima i stručnim suradnicima, kao i edukaciju učenika u razrednim odjelima. 
> Glavni cilj projekta je doprinos smanjivanju nasilja među učenicima, te povećanje sigurnosti i dobrih odnosa. 
>  Poseban dio projekta usmjeren je na učenike koji su pod povećanim rizikom- potencijalne ili stvarne žrtve vršnjačkog nasilja. Iz škole će se oformiti skupina od maksimalno 10-15 učenika s kojima bi stručnjaci Psihološkog centra Tesa, psiholozi s puno iskustva u radu s djecom i dodatnom psihoterapijskom edukacijom, radili na razvijanju zaštitnih činbenika.  Kroz 6 dvosatnih radionica radit ćemo u skupini na:  JAČANJU SAMOPOUZDANJA I SAMOPOŠTOVANJA,  JAČANJU ASERTIVNOSTI,  VJEŽBANJU NENESILNOG RJEŠAVANJA SUKOBA   I VJEŽBANJU SOCIJALNIH I KOMUNIKACIJSKIH VJEŠTINA  Radionice obuhvaćaju teorijski i praktični dio. Dok se u teorijskom sudionici upoznaju sa tehnikama i mogućnostima, u praktičnom vježbaju primjenu stečenih znanja u rješavanju konkretnih problema u odnosima s vršnjacima. Rad je interaktivan – kroz vježbe, igranje uloga, demonstraciju, diskusiju, …    Radionice će se u prostoru Psihološkog centra Tesa, subotama. Predviđeno je sudjelovanje učenika od 5. do 8.og razreda. Početak ciklusa, odnosno prva radionica održat će se u subotu. O točnom vremenu održavanja radionica će prijavljeni biti pravodobno obaviješteni - telefonski će ih kontaktirati voditeljica projekta nakon prijave. Termini ostalih radionica će biti određeni na prvom sastanku.
> 
> Programom su predviđene i individualno savjetovanje i telefonsko savjetovanje za dio zainteresiranih polaznika i/ili roditelja.  Kreatori i provoditelji programa su stručnjaci – psiholozi Psihološkog centra TESA s bogatim iskustvom u edukacijama i savjetodavnom radu s odraslima, djecom i mladima. Centar djeluje već 19 godina, te je proveo niz projekata individualnog i grupnog rada s mladima, s njihovim roditeljima i kolegama srodnih službi (psiholozima, pomagačkim službama..).    Voditeljica projekta - Tanja Dejanović Šagadin, prof. psihologije  
> Ciklus radionica vode psihologinje i geštalt psihoterapeutkinje. 
> Projekt je financiran u protekle dvije šk. godine od strane Ministarstva znanosti, obrazovanja i športa, a u ovoj od strane Ministarstva obitelji, branitelja i međugeneracijske solidarnosti. 
> ...


*KREĆE NOVA GRUPA!
*Upravo se okuplja nove grupa koja kreće s radom u subotu 1. 10. 2011. Ciklus će se odvijati tijekom listopada i studenog 2011. (6 radionica subotama). Prijaviti se mogu učenici viših razreda OŠ (5. do 8. razred OŠ). Zainteresirani roditelji i učenici se mogu javiti na gore navedeni mail pa ćemo im poslati prijavnicu koju trebaju ispuniti.

----------


## ana1234560

Treba to opet organizirati.

----------


## tanjads

> Treba to opet organizirati.


Kako piše gore - upravo se okuplja nova grupa koja će krenuti 1.10.2011. 
Ako ima zainteresiranih sad je vrijeme za prijave, jer još ima mjesta.

----------

